# Tapatalk



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else using the updated tapatalk app and not seeing much of anything? I looked this morning (after my paint talk app crapped out) and could only read one thread, now I'm only seeing about 10.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Haven't seen that, but I haven't been able to upload a pic in a few days. Haven't tried today, I'll give it a shot. 









Hey! It's working now. 

I have noticed some new symbols in the bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Btw, and product suggestions for making that roof white? I usually use Rusty Metal Primer for stuff like this, but the top coat being white that doesn't seem like a good idea. Pro-Cryl would work, but I would have to use a converter for rust that heavy. 

I looked at it today for spring. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Anyone else using the updated tapatalk app and not seeing much of anything? I looked this morning (after my paint talk app crapped out) and could only read one thread, now I'm only seeing about 10.


Yes, same issues


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Seriously, what the heck.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Anyone else using the updated tapatalk app and not seeing much of anything? I looked this morning (after my paint talk app crapped out) and could only read one thread, now I'm only seeing about 10.


The app should be working again.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Cricket said:


> The app should be working again.


I've been using the app. on my phone but it's still trimmed off on the bottom and usually crashes when I try to upload pics.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not noticed anything with iOS talkatap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

